# Clamoroso Milan: frenata per l'ingresso del socio di minoranza?



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2018)

Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede? 

Seguono aggiornamenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2018)

Al Milan non ne deve mai andare bene una


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2018)

Pazzesco...sempre a noi eh


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2018)

vediamo che succede.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2018)

Calmi. Per me è fatta


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia di Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Sarò tonto. Ma mi convinco sempre di più che non c'è nulla, ed il 30 non arriverà nessun socio. Questa storia del socio sarà stata mandata dalla società stessa per tenere buoni i tifosi come al solito.

Il cinese continuerà fino ad ottobre e poi si vedrà.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

il teatrino continua


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia di Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Bah. Vediamo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2018)

Io l'ho scritto trollando, ma alla fine ci toccherà sul serio Preziosi


----------



## kipstar (14 Giugno 2018)

non capisco....


----------



## VonVittel (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarò tonto. Ma mi convinco sempre di più che non c'è nulla, ed il 30 non arriverà nessun socio. Questa storia del socio sarà stata mandata dalla società stessa per tenere buoni i tifosi come al solito.
> 
> Il cinese continuerà fino ad ottobre e poi si vedrà.



Si ma, in tal caso, nel frattempo la UEFA ci massacra. Poi voglio vedere se crederanno ancora di tenersi buoni i tifosi con una storiella


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma, in tal caso, nel frattempo la UEFA ci massacra. Poi voglio vedere se crederanno ancora di tenersi buoni i tifosi con una storiella



La UEFA prenderà benissimo il fatto di aver rinviato l'udienza senza che cambiasse nulla (sempre che sia vero che possa saltare il socio).


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2018)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma, in tal caso, nel frattempo la UEFA ci massacra. Poi voglio vedere se crederanno ancora di tenersi buoni i tifosi con una storiella



Ma cosa vuoi che Li interessi del "massacro" per un anno senza EL che si o no per lui vale nulla. Lui non è un tifoso e della squadra frega poco o nulla. 

E ripeto, se ci sarà qualcosa sarà ad ottobre per la questione debito. Ma per ora lui si tiene il Milan e continua a fare aumenti tramite prestiti da 11 e passa % di interesse.

Sempre se questi della UEFA non diano al Milan 3 anni di squalifica della coppe. In quel caso potrebbe scappare via sto cinese


----------



## alcyppa (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.




Soliti teatrini.

Proprio come quando c'era... Aspetta un attimo...


----------



## Mic (14 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Soliti teatrini.
> 
> Proprio come quando c'era... Aspetta un attimo...



Bingo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2018)

Ma aspettate...sto Tobia per me vuole solo far casino...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sarò tonto. Ma mi convinco sempre di più che non c'è nulla, ed il 30 non arriverà nessun socio. Questa storia del socio sarà stata mandata dalla società stessa per tenere buoni i tifosi come al solito.
> 
> Il cinese continuerà fino ad ottobre e poi si vedrà.


Non mi stupirei se la tua previsione si avverasse...
Nel giro di due settimane siamo passati da ''Mister Li non prende nemmeno in considerazione proposte di cessione'' a ''Settimana prossima la firma per il nuovo socio''
E guarda caso il tutto dopo che l'Uefa ha messo in discussione l'affidabilità del Cinese ''fosforescente''....


----------



## LukeLike (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Giugno 2018)

Brusca frenata...

La società comunque non ha mai ammesso che ci sarebbe stato un nuovo socio di minoranza


----------



## Pit96 (14 Giugno 2018)

Probabilmente il principe malesiano ha perso tutti i soldi giocando a poker


----------



## raffaelerossonero (14 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=3405]raffaelerossonero[/MENTION] non riportare fonti ignote.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Brusca frenata...
> 
> La società comunque non ha mai ammesso che ci sarebbe stato un nuovo socio di minoranza



E non hanno nemmeno smentito in queste due settimane.. questa è la dimostrazione che siamo gestiti solo da pagliacci.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E non hanno nemmeno smentito in queste due settimane.. questa è la dimostrazione che siamo gestiti solo da pagliacci.



Si ok, però è una news isolata per ora. Inutile crocifiggerci.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



.


----------



## VonVittel (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che Li interessi del "massacro" per un anno senza EL che si o no per lui vale nulla. Lui non è un tifoso e della squadra frega poco o nulla.
> 
> E ripeto, se ci sarà qualcosa sarà ad ottobre per la questione debito. Ma per ora lui si tiene il Milan e continua a fare aumenti tramite prestiti da 11 e passa % di interesse.
> 
> Sempre se questi della UEFA non diano al Milan 3 anni di squalifica della coppe. In quel caso potrebbe scappare via sto cinese



Si ma infatti (se fosse vero che è tutta una pagliacciata) una storia del genere dovrebbero averla messa in giro i nostri dirigenti.
E dubito seriamente possa essere sufficiente per calmare i tifosi. D'altronde, se non cambia nulla, la UEFA ci distrugge.
A Li, come hai ben detto, fregherebbe poco della reazione dei tifosi, ma alla società stessa, che ha messo in atto questo teatrino, dovrebbe, visto che lo ha fatto per tenerci buoni.

Con questo non dico che è impossibile che non arrivi nessun socio in questo mese. 
Però vorrei capire una cosa: come possono pensare i dirigenti che una storiella confusa possa bastare per far mandare giù tutte le pillole che dovranno inevitabilmente ingerire i tifosi se nulla cambia nell'immediato futuro?



Aron ha scritto:


> La UEFA prenderà benissimo il fatto di aver rinviato l'udienza senza che cambiasse nulla (sempre che sia vero che possa saltare il socio).



Esatto. Supponendo che sia plausibile la possibilità del mancato arrivo di un socio, la UEFA si dimostrerà ancora più severa, perché se ha rinviato l'udienza, lo ha fatto perché dovrebbe aver ricevuto delle garanzie. Si sentirebbe probabilmente presa in giro.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E non hanno nemmeno smentito in queste due settimane.. questa è la dimostrazione che siamo gestiti solo da pagliacci.



Penso che abbiamo altri problemi al momento che occuparci di chi parla di malesi, indonesiani, americani, ecc. cambiando idea ogni giorno


----------



## davidelynch (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Se rimane una voce isolata ci credo poco, speriamo bene non finisce mai questo incubo.


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

E se salta pure questa al posto di un anno ce ne danno 2 e pure un calcio in kulo.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Soliti teatrini.
> 
> Proprio come quando c'era... Aspetta un attimo...



devono portare il Milan sull'orlo del baratro prima che compaia il salvatore


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Se rimane una voce isolata ci credo poco, speriamo bene non finisce mai questo incubo.



temo che ci sia del vero, ma vediamo.
Dipende sempre dagli umori dei piani alti


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2018)

Cauto pessimismo immagino.


----------



## Love (14 Giugno 2018)

comunque ogni cosa per noi è un parto...mai una cosa semplice...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Giugno 2018)

Ma come, mica c’era la fila di gente pronta a diventare socio di minoranza?
Qualcuno racconta palle, questo è evidente


----------



## Kaw (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.


Se fossimo una serie tv, saremmo tipo quelle super intricate con mille misteri e mille teorie, tipo Lost o Westworld.
Questa seconda stagione promette già dall'inizio colpi di scena degni della prima...anzi per dirla tutta sarebbe la terza stagione se consideriamo il prologo di Mr. Bee


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> temo che ci sia del vero, ma vediamo.
> Dipende sempre dagli umori dei piani alti



su quali basi temi ci sia del vero?


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2018)

.

@goleador70 rispetta le idee altrui. Non te lo ripetiamo più


----------



## Milanlove (14 Giugno 2018)

the benny hill show


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Giugno 2018)

.. Staccate la spina


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2018)

Ma perché a noi non ne va mai bene una?


----------



## danjr (14 Giugno 2018)

Continuò a penderemo che sia meglio aspettare Ottobre e passare ad Elliot


----------



## Igniorante (14 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma perché a noi non ne va mai bene una?



Perchè si tratta quasi sempre di voci o situazioni farlocche.
Ci andrà bene quando arriverà uno che i soldi li ha davvero e che ci compra in 2 giorni...ma purtroppo sembra utopia.


----------



## nybreath (14 Giugno 2018)

Per me, al 99%, quando leggo tutte queste invenzioni senza fondamento, e poi non se ne fa niente, mi sembra sempre che sia stato tutto dall'inizio solo un'idea in testa ai giornalisti.


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Continuò a penderemo che sia meglio aspettare Ottobre e passare ad Elliot



Non mi lascerei la testa tutte le fonti convergono ormai è fatta


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Per me, al 99%, quando leggo tutte queste invenzioni senza fondamento, e poi non se ne fa niente, mi sembra sempre che sia stato tutto dall'inizio solo un'idea in testa ai giornalisti.



La UEFA per aver rinviato l'udienza doveva avere ottimi motivi che potevano essere solamente legati a movimenti nella proprietà.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> La UEFA per aver rinviato l'udienza doveva avere ottimi motivi che potevano essere solamente legati a movimenti nella proprietà.



Se questo è vero è da folli poi non rispettare le promesse eventualmente fatte all'UEFA, vorrebbe dire annichilirsi da soli.

A meno che l'intenzione non sia proprio quella ma onestamente mi sembra fin troppo fantasioso.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se questo è vero è da folli poi non rispettare le promesse eventualmente fatte all'UEFA, vorrebbe dire annichilirsi da soli.
> 
> A meno che l'intenzione non sia proprio quella ma onestamente mi sembra fin troppo fantasioso.




Se dietro a tutto c'è sempre Silvio, nulla è fantasioso.


----------



## Mika (14 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Tobia de Stefano, giornalista di Libero: turbolenze da Casa Milan. Brusca frenata nella trattativa che porta al socio di minoranza. Adesso che succede?
> 
> Seguono aggiornamenti.



Intanto lo ha scritto solo quel tale ed ad ora la notizia non è arrivata da nessun altra testata. Mi sa di cavolata di uno che voleva un po' di visibilità. Se fosse un rumors concreto ora si stavano scatenando tutti. Non può essere così?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Giugno 2018)

@ibracadabra9 smettila con questi post. Se continui verrai bannato


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (14 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Intanto lo ha scritto solo quel tale ed ad ora la notizia non è arrivata da nessun altra testata. Mi sa di cavolata di uno che voleva un po' di visibilità. Se fosse un rumors concreto ora si stavano scatenando tutti. Non può essere così?



Vediamo, magari tutto si risistema.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2018)

Cmq per capire lo stato mentale del tifoso rossonero basta guardare il confronto tra il thread che dice che siamo vicini ad una cordata americana (3 pagine) e questo qui disfattista (6 pagine). Ormai commentiamo solo notizie negative.


----------



## mil77 (14 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq per capire lo stato mentale del tifoso rossonero basta guardare il confronto tra il thread che dice che siamo vicini ad una cordata americana (3 pagine) e questo qui disfattista (6 pagine). Ormai commentiamo solo notizie negative.



.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2018)

Stamani si parlava del notaio.. Stasera tutto saltato..


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Cmq per capire lo stato mentale del tifoso rossonero basta guardare il confronto tra il thread che dice che siamo vicini ad una cordata americana (3 pagine) e questo qui disfattista (6 pagine). Ormai commentiamo solo notizie negative.



Concordo, per fortuna c'è il mondiale..


----------



## Roger84 (14 Giugno 2018)

Bah...io aspetterò la fine di questa storia poi tireró la linea! Per me cmq qualcosa c'è...credo poco a questo articolo!


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2018)

Ne sapremo di piu domani


----------



## 7vinte (14 Giugno 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Bah...io aspetterò la fine di questa storia poi tireró la linea! Per me cmq qualcosa c'è...credo poco a questo articolo!



Infatti. Non ci sono conferme. Vedremo domani


----------

